# Lionel-MTH DCS commander compatability



## Rabbitman (Jan 24, 2014)

I just purchased an MTH DCS remote commander with a Z500 transformer at a train sale the other week and it says you have to have PS2 or above to use it. I'd like to know if it is also compatible with Lionel's Railsounds systems as well. It even has the coupler button on it which would be nice when using a switcher. 
I haven't had much luck with MTH since Dec. and I'd like to get a $300 or $400 Lionel starter set just have something with sounds and I'm not buying anymore MTH PS3 engines until I see what happens with the one I now have in for warranty and maby not then either. I don't want to go with the expensive DCS system either as I just can't imagine how you can navigate through those menus fast enough to keep up with switch turnouts and such on a 5X9 layout. Can you even blow 2 whistles at the same time with one of those things. I'm not as much concerned with DCS as what it will do as what it won't do or make it harder or more agravating to do. Also how well do they compare as far as features, reliability, user friendlieness and price compared to The new Lionel system. Just thinking ahead a little


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The DCS Remote Commander is a very limited product and it's only good for running a single ProtoSound 2/3 locomotive on a constant voltage track.

The new Lionel LionChief sets are similar in that the supplied remote runs only a single train on a constant voltage track. 

Unless you're going to buy the MTH locomotive to go with it, the DCS RC is pretty useless to you.


----------



## enginEErjon (Nov 16, 2013)

Rabbitman, 

While it won't work with Lionel, it is any easy controller to use with any PS2/3 engine. 

The caveat is that if any of those engines have been used with the "full DCS" control systems, those engines will need to have a "factory reset" done on them before they will work with the DCS commander. This is because of the DCS address that is assigned to an engine. Those from the factory have address 0, while any that have been used on a "Full DCS" system have had their addresses changed to something in the range of 1-99. So test each of your engines out with the remote, and any that don't work, take them to someone with a full DCS and ask them to "factory Reset" the engines for you. 


Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

So hows that going to work? If all your engines are address 0 doesn't that mean you can only run one engine at a time? Seems like that?????

LDBennett


----------



## enginEErjon (Nov 16, 2013)

With the DCS commander, yes and no.  

Since they are all 0, they all respond to the commands from the remote. But since they all run in scale miles per hour, multiple engines will almost perfectly maintain the distance that you set them on the track with. This is also the way that you can do a consist with the DCS commander. 


Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

Rabbitman:

Just to be clear what you bought is the DCS Remote Commander that uses a button remote that communicates with a base station (device) via IR (you must point at it to use the remote). It is the setup that came with my XMAS tree Ready-to Run set, the Broadway Limited. It is great for a loop around the Xmas tree with one train but useless beyond that in my opinion.

The DCS Commander is a single box with many button, controls and a display that is not a remote control. It is a control panel tied to the tracks. It can handle many engines at once. It has limits compared to the Remote Controlled full DCS that works with a hand held wireless remote (RF connected) and the TIU (Track Interface Unit). I am told the DCS Commander is too limited for a layout of any size but not having used it I really don't know. I gravitated towards the DCS Commander but was talked out of it and into the full system. That was good advice (thank you gunrunnerjohn). The full system allows conventional engine use and with the addition of the Lionel digital command system (TMCC or Legacy) both Lionel and MTH PS2/3 trains can run at once as well as DCS trains and conventional at once.

If you intend to have any digital control system the ones to have are either the Lionel Legacy or the MTH DCS full remote system or better yet both. At least that is what I am told. I do like my full DCS system.

LDBennett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have owned or do own, the DCS Remote Commander, the DCS Commander, and the DCS System. Also, I have a Lionel Legacy and the older TMCC system.

For DCS, the clear choice for any layout is the full DCS system. It's pretty pointless to plan on running multiple locomotives with the DCS Remote Commander. Lots of stuff is "possible", that doesn't mean it's a good idea, or that it'll yield satisfactory results.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have owned or do own, the DCS Remote Commander, the DCS Commander, and the DCS System. Also, I have a Lionel Legacy and the older TMCC system.
> 
> For DCS, the clear choice for any layout is the full DCS system. It's pretty pointless to plan on running multiple locomotives with the DCS Remote Commander. Lots of stuff is "possible", that doesn't mean it's a good idea, or that it'll yield satisfactory results.


I think each has its place, you just have to know what it is capable of and make the correct choice for you. Since I couldn't remember the exact name, the commander is the one that controls anything, right? that is the one I got specifically to run my train under the tree. I had actually picked up a Santa Flyer at Goodwill store and it was either that or the throttle.

I started with the remote commander as my first remote on an oval of elevated track while still having the throttle on the mainline. It is a great starter remote with the right price for just that. Of course it is always possible that you are going to quickly want the full blown system, but with the remote commander going for $30 on ebay you aren't out much money to have started with it over a $300+ system (which I am one of  )

I never tried to run 2 trains with the remote commander mostly because I was running a fairly long passenger train on that loop and it wasn't a really large loop.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are actually three confusing names for three different MTH DCS products. They are quite different.

_DCS Remote Commander_












_DCS Commander_












_DCS Remote Control System_


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I have one that isn't any of those 3! Looks similar to the first one, controls conventional and I use it for Christmas.

But, I agree, names too confusing!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The conventional one isn't a DCS anything. You have the MTH IR Remote Control System


----------



## enginEErjon (Nov 16, 2013)

I've never seen one of those Non DCS IR remotes up close. How do the ProtoCast and Proto Dispatch actually work on those systems, does the sound still come out of the engine audio system?


Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have one here for repair right now, but I've never tried plugging in any audio. The audio only works with LocoSound. Page 5 of the manual for that remote describes the features.


----------



## Rabbitman (Jan 24, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There are actually three confusing names for three different MTH DCS products. They are quite different.
> 
> _DCS Remote Commander_
> 
> ...


 Yes I do definately have the DCS remote commander. Are you saying it runs on a constant 18 volt track voltage method? If it does I guess it's just one more thing on my learning curve list I bought it with a Z=500 transformer at the train show the other weekend hoping I would be able to use it with the 2 ProtoSound engines I also bought which turned out to actualy be Proto Nothing, just whistle. After reading more about it does say it only works with ps2 and 3. Well hoping I would get back my 4-8-4 Santa-Fe steamer and hoping the 4-8-4 Southern Pacific 449 Daylight would show up on the shelves soon I would be able to use it just to have something to play with and if everything else would go right then get the full DCS system maby this fall. I've just been adding to the layout adding track buses, adding some yard buildings and trying to get these miserable new 027 Lionel switches, {8} to not look like a 4th of July display everytime a train goes over some of them. I've been dremmel tool grinding down some of the sliding part that on some of them rises above the rails making the train really rough going over it and on some it is actualy a little too close to the pick-up rollers on some of my engines. I finaly realized wouldn't it just be better to remove the pickups from the engine and taper the ends just a little with my hobby belt sander instead of fooling with the whole switch since it only catches on the edge in a few places at times now on the rollers? Other than that they are working pretty smooth now. I put a small peice of masking tape on the edge of the sliding part of the switch where the pick-up was just touching it to isolate the problem a little and it went through smooth as could be. I don't want to dremel it down any more because it's up in flater part of the slider and it's pretty thin up there and I thought it would be better just to taper the rollers a little on the affected engines instead of trying to make the switches fit everything which they probably never will anyway. I feel at least this way if that creates a different problem I could just get another set of rollers and put it back to original.
I hate to think of doing this to my new Imperial 4-8-4 when and if it comes back but at least I think rollers for them shouldn't be too hard to find if I'd need them. I definately don't want any arcing marks on it if it has to go back to warranty again. I might be screwed with it now for all I know since I haven't heard anything yet. Possibly more yet to add to the learning curve and it's slowly becoming a bigger curve as each week goes by getting more stuff all the time.
P.S. My Cousin has the plainer version of the remote commander {a few less buttons} and his actualy does run everything he has put on it's track. Even his old post war Lionel and blows the old whistel in the tender too (what he's telling me anyway) so maby it does have variable track voltage but it does deffinately state ps2-3 only, I'll test it out tomorrow.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The DCS RC uses a constant track voltage and runs a single DCS locomotive that is reset to factory default configuration. That's it's only trick.  The "plainer version" is just a conventional controller that varies the track voltage from a brick and also offers the whistle and bell DC offset capability.

As for the problems with the switches, my guess is the 4-8-4 isn't designed for O27 track, probably a big part of the problem.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have owned or do own, the DCS Remote Commander, the DCS Commander, and the DCS System. Also, I have a Lionel Legacy and the older TMCC system.
> 
> For DCS, the clear choice for any layout is the full DCS system. It's pretty pointless to plan on running multiple locomotives with the DCS Remote Commander. Lots of stuff is "possible", that doesn't mean it's a good idea, or that it'll yield satisfactory results.


Well since it will be a while before the layout is ready to be assembled and I have reverted to a carpet central in the basement the DCS Commander seems quite nice giving access to all the great PS2/3 features and the Remote Commader (IR) which came last night will keep my daughter delighted. The remote base will get connected somewhere on the loop in passive mode. And I still have full control from the DCS Comm.

To each his own.

Frank


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If it works for you, you apply the first rule of model railroading.

*It's your RR, run it anyway you like! *


----------



## Rabbitman (Jan 24, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The DCS RC uses a constant track voltage and runs a single DCS locomotive that is reset to factory default configuration. That's it's only trick.  The "plainer version" is just a conventional controller that varies the track voltage from a brick and also offers the whistle and bell DC offset capability.
> 
> As for the problems with the switches, my guess is the 4-8-4 isn't designed for O27 track, probably a big part of the problem.


 Yes it is all 027 track and 027 switches but they are all the 42 in. radius ones and the engine is supposed to run on 31 in. or bigger. I didn't even run it through a switch before it gave out. I did set it up though to make sure I had enough clearance between them but at that point I didn't even have power on yet. 
I did specifically ask the LHS if this engine would be compatible with 027 Lionel switches and he said he saw no reason why it wouldn't be as long as they were 31. in. or bigger and 6 out of 8 are the 42's and 2 27 in ones for some smaller spurs for older engines. I sure hope this thing does go through the 42's though, I haven't had a chance to try it out yet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have the 42" diameter switches, it shouldn't be a problem. When I think O27, I think 27" diameter curves.


----------



## gumguy (Feb 11, 2014)

Gentleman I have a MTH Santa Fe 9112 with PS2 but apparently not the 3 volt loco. My question is if I add the DCS Commander, not the remotes, will I be able to run this train off of the Commander, conventional or otherwise. I am a novice and plan on buying the Remote commander and Tiu later and have ordered a MTH Imperial PS3 loco to run on DCS.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Any DCS locomotive can be run with any of the MTH DCS systems in command mode. The DCS Commander and the DCS Remote Control System will do setups and factory resets, the DCS Remote Commander must have the engine in Factory Reset configuration to run it.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

gum guy:

My opinion, and others may have a different one than mine, is……..you are wasting your money on the Commander if you intend to eventually buy the DCS remote with the TIU and AIU. In the meantime I believe both engines you mentioned are still capable of operation as conventional with some but not all regular variable transformers. Later that transformer can be set at 18VAC and used as the power source for your DCS TIU system. I think there is a way to get to some of the sounds in the PS2 and PS3 engines while operating the engines in conventional mode. 

I suggest you use the MTH Product Locator on their web page and find the two engines.On the right side of the corresponding engine's specific page is an icon you push to get the instruction for the engine which will more than likely tell you how to do the above (conventional power and PS2/3 sounds). The icon is an open book.

The DSC with remote and TIU/AIU is the way to go. It offers so much. For example today I ran three engines, some switches and some accessories with mine for about 30 minutes which I recorded. By positioning the engines at the same starting point I was able to playback the recording and the DCS recorder ran the exact same session automatically while I sat on a chair and watched, never touching anything on the remote or anywhere else on the layout. It repeated the session perfectly including sounds, speeds, stops and starts, startup and shutdown of engines. It repeated every step I had previously used the remote for and ended up exactly where it did the first time. Now that's CONTROL.Thank you again gunrunner john for convincing me to go for the full DCS/TIU/AIU.

LDBennett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I fully agree with Lynn if you don't have the other systems. I have owned all three, and there is no comparison of the capabilities between them. The full MTH DCS Remote Control System is the way to go.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

gumguy said:


> Gentleman I have a MTH Santa Fe 9112 with PS2 but apparently not the 3 volt loco. My question is if I add the DCS Commander, not the remotes, will I be able to run this train off of the Commander, conventional or otherwise. I am a novice and plan on buying the Remote commander and Tiu later and have ordered a MTH Imperial PS3 loco to run on DCS.


To actually answer your question, No. The DCS Commander does not run the 5 volt PS2 engines. 

As suggested though you can run the engines under conventional using the bell/whistle buttons to access most of the commonly used functions.

Frank


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Guys, a little proportion. Most layouts I'm seeing are fairly small. I'm still struggling with how limited trackage is even in a basement given having to keep it narrow enough to reach in to recover a derailment. To a certain extent the full commander with TIU seems a bit of overkill. Realistically, 2 ovals with a few sidings, up to 6 x 18? The Commander should be plenty.

Frank


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

Several features are missing from the the DCS Commander controller. An important one is that you are tied to the control area of the layout and can not move around while controlling the trains, accessories, and switches. The recorder I mentioned above is missing. After using it I find it very neat!!!

My layout is basically two 4x8 sheets of plywood with a narrow interconnecting 2 x 1 foot section. It's two dog bones with 3 sidings. With the one foot slot between the two 4 x 8 sheets of plywood I can easily get to anything anywhere on the layout. Mine is made up of over 100 tracks and switch sections of MTH RealTrax ( a mistake!). Since I have access all around the layout I rarely stand in the same place to control the layout. That is the advantage of the remote. For the XMAS tree layout I have the DCS Remote Control System (IR remote). Its control is very limited and the base must be able to be seen to use the DCS control as it is line-of-sight. That usage is fine for that system.

Also remember the full DCS system allows you to control switches and accessories. I use that feature as well to control seven switches and six accessories (so far). For that you need the AIU which is a relay bank controlled by the TIU remote.

But we all get to choose. We should consider any possibility of growth when choosing a DCS system. Getting the full DCS system (TIU/AIU) makes that growth potential limitless.

LDBennett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The DCS Commander is also limited to 100 watts of track power, and it's only one channel. It's pretty limiting for a command system.


----------



## gumguy (Feb 11, 2014)

Informative discussion keep it up, I am learning. One problem I would like to point out is that the availability of the command system has been limited by out of stocks by at least 3 of the major suppliers I have looked at. It makes me wonder if MTH is changing something or practicing bad logistics.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think anything is changing, there have been a lot of manufacturing issues over in China for all the major train manufacturers lately.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes, my MTH Chessie diesel with a release date of Feb 2014 is put out to April and who knows if they will meet that date.

John, what is the problem in China: financial, labor, politics ???? This bubble of labor that works for fish heads and rice will eventually figure out that maybe they should get more. It happened in Japan in the time period after the 1960's. China is about due for significant labor costs increases. But is it even that?

LDBennett


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Lynn D Bennett said:


> Yes, my MTH Chessie diesel with a release date of Feb 2014 is put out to April and who knows if they will meet that date.
> 
> John, what is the problem in China: financial, labor, politics ???? This bubble of labor that works for fish heads and rice will eventually figure out that maybe they should get more. It happened in Japan in the time period after the 1960's. China is about due for significant labor costs increases. But is it even that?
> 
> LDBennett


What MTH Chessie diesel are you waiting for?


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

KarenORichmond:

I order the SD-9 Diesel Engine w/Proto-Sound 3.0 - Chessie Engine No. 1836 MTH 30-20196-1 through Legacy Station. I have a GP-30 Chessie diesel and I intend to run them double header (Is it called lash-up?). The paint schemes match. I queried MTH about the delivery schedule last month (supposedly the delivery month) and they responded on the delay with no details as to why. Legacy Station says MTH pre-order deliveries are not always on schedule.

By the way I want to compliment you on your layout that I saw in your post. Very nice and a lot of stuff in a small space that appears to be well done. My layout is about one step above a flat sheet of plywood. I used carpet as the base. 

LDBennett


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Lynn D Bennett said:


> KarenORichmond:
> 
> I order the SD-9 Diesel Engine w/Proto-Sound 3.0 - Chessie Engine No. 1836 MTH 30-20196-1 through Legacy Station. I have a GP-30 Chessie diesel and I intend to run them double header (Is it called lash-up?). The paint schemes match. I queried MTH about the delivery schedule last month (supposedly the delivery month) and they responded on the delay with no details as to why. Legacy Station says MTH pre-order deliveries are not always on schedule.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It started as a 4 x 8 on one side of the room. the other 2 parts are not full 4 x 8. Going to do another elevated oval in the next few weeks. 

You must have the Chessie I have, 20-20252-1. I like it a lot. 

I've never been interested in doing the lash up thing.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes, 20-20252-1.

It was NOT trouble free. The 2/3 Rail switch had a poor internal connection and in some spots on my layout it would just stop. In 2 rail the different sides of the truck wheels are isolated. In three rail they are electrically tied together. The way my layout is, there were dead spots especially through the MTH switches and the engine would stall even though the switch was set for 3 rail. I jumpered around the switch (permanent 3 rail) and it runs flawlessly now. I am learning DCS and to follow the procedures exactly as per the instructions because if you get out of sequence (like in startup or with a loss of power) everything gets confused and you loose sound. But I got that pretty well figured out. In fact I'm currently using the record function to run sessions. What fun.

I live within a few miles of Cajon Pass in San Bernardino where the rail traffic is massive. They only have 3sets of rails up and down the pass and trains stand in line to use the tracks. The track split my city's downtown area in half and we see trains daily. I NEVER see only a single engine pulling a train….only lash-ups of two or more. My son asked a guy at the BNSF maintenance why they run that way and his answer was for the dynamic braking. Several years ago San Bernardino suffered a train derailment and later a gas pipe fire engulfing several homes along the tracks when one of the engines lost its dynamic braking and the train was at 100MPH+ at the bottom of the hill. So I'll operate my trains in lash-up's as soon as I get the new Chessie. I tried it with a SW1500 switcher and it works like a charm.

LDBennett


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Lynn D Bennett said:


> Yes, 20-20252-1.
> 
> It was NOT trouble free. The 2/3 Rail switch had a poor internal connection and in some spots on my layout it would just stop. In 2 rail the different sides of the truck wheels are isolated. In three rail they are electrically tied together. The way my layout is, there were dead spots especially through the MTH switches and the engine would stall even though the switch was set for 3 rail. I jumpered around the switch (permanent 3 rail) and it runs flawlessly now. I am learning DCS and to follow the procedures exactly as per the instructions because if you get out of sequence (like in startup or with a loss of power) everything gets confused and you loose sound. But I got that pretty well figured out. In fact I'm currently using the record function to run sessions. What fun.
> 
> ...


I had to open it up and reset the top of the smoke unit, otherwise it is runs (and smokes) just fine. 

I only don't run them that way (lashed up) for space really. I like to pull too many cars!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lynn D Bennett said:


> Yes, my MTH Chessie diesel with a release date of Feb 2014 is put out to April and who knows if they will meet that date.
> 
> John, what is the problem in China: financial, labor, politics ???? This bubble of labor that works for fish heads and rice will eventually figure out that maybe they should get more. It happened in Japan in the time period after the 1960's. China is about due for significant labor costs increases. But is it even that?
> 
> LDBennett


The major issue is that train manufacturers are small potatoes, and the Chinese like large runs, like 100,000 of an item or more. When you want to to tool up and build 350 of something, they are not all that interested. There was also some acquisitions of companies that were producing trains for Lionel and MTH, and they were scrambling to find new suppliers.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

gunrunner john:

Do you think that the entire pre-order schedule is in jeopardy or does MTH have a handle on it now and the deliveries will just be late?

Lynn


----------



## Rabbitman (Jan 24, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The major issue is that train manufacturers are small potatoes, and the Chinese like large runs, like 100,000 of an item or more. When you want to to tool up and build 350 of something, they are not all that interested. There was also some acquisitions of companies that were producing trains for Lionel and MTH, and they were scrambling to find new suppliers.


 Well that's a lot more information about what's going on with them than I knew. I wonder why all of a sudden they decided they weren't making enough when they have been doing business with MTH and Lionel for a good while now? I'd hate to see MTH go under or get priced out because of this kind of thing. 
You would think though that when MTH knows themselves that something really isn't going to be available for at least another year or more they would at least let people know something so they could decide on something else they have instead of just keeping people in suspense and upsetting them over this kind of thing all the time. 
I might try to get my mind off this 4-8-4 thing altogether and go for an early diesel, probably a Santa Fe from back in that era since I'm kind of trying to keep the theme at the heigth of the steam era. That's actually the beginning of MY ERA:laugh:
I'm sure MTH probably made a ps2 variation of that engine in a starter set or separately at sometime. I do really like their trains even though I run them down all the time on here lately, but it's just a shame things aren't what they used to be as far as reliability but as far as I'm concerned nobody makes anything that looks any better or runs any better, that is when they actually do run of course:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I think there's a lot of uncertainty right now in the supply chain. There was a big shake-up when the factory that several manufacturers was sold and the new company wasn't interested in the business. I think things are starting to settle again, hopefully we'll see product on a better schedule again.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The DCS Commander is also limited to 100 watts of track power, and it's only one channel. It's pretty limiting for a command system.


So if I connect my ZW to the alternate power input I won't get 275 (nominal) visible on the output side?

Frank


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

The limit on this DCS Commander or the full DCS is the current that the box can conduct. The Commander's 100 watts is equivalent to about 6 amps. The full TIU DCS is limited to 12 amps or about 200 watts.

I have no idea how to increase this with the Commander but with the DCS with the remote and a TIU you can wire the system "Passive" such that the power does not go through the DCS TIU. The full power of a bigger power source would then be available without hurting the TIU.

I have run three modern MTH Proto 3 engines at once on my layout and my current meter showed no more than about 2.5 to 3 amps. Mine is wired passive due to TIU fuses getting blown with simple derailments which I eventually solved with a fast acting in series circuit breaker. I just never got around to re-routing the power source through the TIU. Everything works fine in the passive wiring mode except the panic red button system off. For that feature I use a household remote outlet control that you might use to remotely control a lamp in the front window of your home (Got it at Home Depot for less than $20). My track power source is the MTH 100 watt power brick. It's only problem is the circuit breaker in it is useless. 20 amp fuses in the TIU would blow and that circuit breaker would not even quiver.

LDBennett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Correct, the DCS Commander rectifies the input power and produces a maximum of 100 watts of DC on the rails. 

You'll never get more than about 220 watts from a PW ZW anyway, but you'll only get 100 watts with the DCS Commander.


----------



## fitz04 (Jun 12, 2013)

if i run my track with the DCS remote commander set and run the MTH loco with that remote, can i also run the lionel pe with its own remote on the same track,so two different remotes and two different brands of trains on same track, not necessary at the same time, maybe one train on a blocked siding,while running the other, than stop the one on the blocked main and run the other one, i am using toggle switches to kill power to siding and main, this track is powered with the z1000 transformer hope i explained this right,


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can actually run both of those locomotives on the same track at the same time. The track gets constant power, and the two will not interfere with each other, so simultaneous operation is possible on the same track.


----------

